# Dry weather affecting squirrels



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

I was wondering with it being as dry and hot this year if the beginning of season is going to be worth it...I know in years past, when it was this hot and dry in the summers, we always did better after the first frost for squirrels...any thoughts???


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2007)

I will be out there regardless. If you find a warble then just pop it on out and eat around it!! I got there fever and cant wait any longer then nessecary.


----------



## XL506 (Jul 13, 2007)

lol trap, good plan! And flat, the squirrels don't get seclusive or anything when it's hot. Some people wait till the first and second frost to get the warbles out of the skin and to kill any fleas or ticks which might be present. To me.. Forget the fleas and ticks ( the skin comes off ).. and the warble.. that's just bonus meat LOL


----------



## wackyworm (May 1, 2004)

I think the heat is getting to them as well! This guy has been laying around a lot on our porch railing after his feasting on bird food...


----------



## flthednut (Feb 17, 2007)

I'll be out there after them, I can't hardly stand it now. Yes, I have noticed that after it cools down a bit you see more out and about. I do think that they do lay around more when it's hot out, just like that grey on the railing. They are still out there just not moving so much. I like scouting at this time of the year. Yeah it's hot out, but just let me find where the nut grinders are cutting at and I will get out there before first light in the cool of the morning and most likely walk out with a limit by 8AM. Well, That's the plan anyway LOL..... Good luck to all... !#


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

wackyworm said:


> I think the heat is getting to them as well! This guy has been laying around a lot on our porch railing after his feasting on bird food...


That dude looks like me after I visit any # of the buffets around town.


----------



## flthednut (Feb 17, 2007)

I don't care who you are, that's funny right there.


----------

